# gallician rite vocal work, i heard it manage to rule before Gregorian what story here



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ilove ancient music, this is no secret, because the boy has an ancient soul, far more ancient than you can imagine my familly name iiis pre greco-latin in origin...

So i feel this music more since i feel so old so darn old , and i can't see i need some glasses.But i can recognised good folks whit good heart, great taste,, amen to you guys of talk classical.

Please tell me more if i like ultra old Gallician(north-west spanish) music what is in my cords...

Please someone ssubject me record of this music.. seem rad :tiphat:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

ancient music cool


----------

